

Nice remote development setup with Notepad++ - miket
http://www.dexterindustries.com/BrickPi/program-it/hints-and-tricks/

======
pedalpete
I've just started with RaspberryPi and was thinking of this very problem, but
my intended solution was to set-up a git server and then pull from my
RaspberryPi. That seems like the safest option.

I was even thinking of running a node script which would pul the changes to
the pi on a schedule.

